# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не могу обновить конфигурацию

## GTX74

1С 8.2.19.130 , Бугалтерия предприятия базовая 2.0.64.18 , последний раз обновлялся через несколько релизов с помощью .CF файла (не помню через сколько) ,теперь при попытке обновления с помощью .CF  или .CFU файла пишет "файл не содержит доступных обновлений" , пробовал 2.0.64.19 , 2.0.64.24 , 2.0.64.30 .
Подскажите выход из ситуации . Или может что не так делаю .

----------


## GTX74

Разобрался , причина в обострении криворукости и кривоглазости .
Удалите тему пожалуйста .

----------


## Александр2108

Подскажите как обновить Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая 2.0.55.7 до Бухгалтерия предприятия ПРОФ. ИТС нет.

----------


## Семен2014

очень просто. Из темки с релизами берешь дистрибутив для перехода с базовой. если память не изменяет, то архив с напзванием updstpb и обновляешь как обычное обновление. вуаля

----------


## Александр2108

Это я знаю, так я не нашел этот файл для версии 2.0.55.7.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Это я знаю, так я не нашел этот файл для версии 2.0.55.7.


Здесь Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой для  версия 2.0.55.7
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bTj/TFGPFgYDw

----------


## Александр2108

Спасибо

----------


## Александр2108

Срочно нужна помощь. Не могу найти промежуточные обновления для Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.41.35, 3.0.41.38, 3.0.41.39, 3.0.41.41, 3.0.41.42, 3.0.41.45, 3.0.41.46, 3.0.41.47. Здесь не нашел.

----------


## avm3110

> Здесь не нашел.


А зачем вам столько?
С 3.0.40.42 нормально апается на 3.0.41.59 , а оттуда уже на последний релиз 3.0.41.60 
А это можно спокойно найти тут - http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%98!/page53

----------


## Александр2108

У меня ошибка выходит при обновление с 3.0.40.42 на 3.0.41.48 или 3.0.41.56. Не запускается 1с.

----------


## Семен2014

База типовая? Пишет что-нибудь в ошибке или просто не открывается? Платформа свежая?

----------


## avm3110

> У меня ошибка выходит при обновление с 3.0.40.42 на 3.0.41.48


Похоже косяк с конфигурацией.
Как вариант:
1. Сделать выгрузку dt. 
2. Развернуть новую файловую базу и загрузить в неё dt-шник
3. Прогнать тестирование и исправление со всеми флажками
4. Загрузить "из файла" стандартный (не модифицированный cf-ник) от  БП 3.0.40.42
5. апнуть БП сразу на  3.0.41.59

Удачи

----------


## Александр2108

При обновлении с 3.0.40.42 на 3.0.41.59.

----------


## Александр2108

Всем спасибо. Всё встало обновление.

----------


## Александр2108

Не подскажите где кроме сайта ИТС можно посмотреть через какие обновления можно перескакивать.
К примеру мне необходимо обновить Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0.37.40 и Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.88.1 до последних.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не подскажите где кроме сайта ИТС можно посмотреть через какие обновления можно перескакивать.
> К примеру мне необходимо обновить Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0.37.40 и Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5.88.1 до последних.


Не мучайтесь, обновляйтесь сразу на последние релизы, указав в качестве источника обновления файл полной конфигурации (cf, а не cfu), он содержит все 
промежуточные обновления. Перед выполнением проведите тестирование и исправление ИБ и создайте архивную копию.

----------


## avm3110

> К примеру мне необходимо обновить Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0.37.40


Нужны
3.0.38.53, 3.0.39.53,   3.0.39.67    3.0.40.37   3.0.40.42   3.0.41.59   3.0.41.60

----------


## Александр2108

Спасибо. 7 промежуточных обновлений это не 49. А где можно посмотреть с каких на какие версии можно обновляться, кроме естественно ИТС.

----------


## avm3110

> кроме естественно ИТС.


я смотрю тут - https://releases.1c.ru/project/Accounting30
Но думаю и сюда нужна подписка на ИТС.
Но как вариант, задача решается "от противного" - качаете последний релиз, а в нём указывается весь перечень релизов с которых можно на него апнуться. Выбираете самый "младший" и повторяете операцию опять, пока не дойдёте до своего актуального релиза.

----------


## Семен2014

> качаете последний релиз, а в нём указывается весь перечень релизов с которых можно на него апнуться. Выбираете самый "младший" и повторяете операцию опять, пока не дойдёте до своего актуального релиза.


Плюсую. Всё именно так. А на юзерс без подписки не увидит релизы.

----------


## Александр2108

Тогда ещё вопрос. К примеру платформа не самая последняя 8.3.5.хххх. Как узнать что бы не обновлять платформу до последний, какая версия конфигурации станет на эту платформу.

---------- Post added at 15:55 ---------- Previous post was at 15:54 ----------

А то бывает последнии конфигурации не встают на относительно старые платформы.

---------- Post added at 16:18 ---------- Previous post was at 15:55 ----------

Бывает что на старую платформу не встает последняя конфигурация. Как узнать до какой версии можно обновить конфигурацию, что бы не обновлять платформу?

----------


## avm3110

> Как узнать что бы не обновлять платформу до последний, какая версия конфигурации станет на эту платформу.


Для этого достаточно почитать ридме к описанию апа (к описанию соответствующего релиза).

ПыСы. А работать на последнем релизе платфоры у вас небось религия не позволяет. Да?

----------


## Александр2108

В 1С много баз и пользователей с паролями. Я ещё этого не разу не делал, что бы перенести базы с одной платформы на другую.

----------


## avm3110

> В 1С много баз и пользователей с паролями.


Ап платформы ни на базы (они будут просто запускаться в соответствующем режиме совместимости), ни на пароли - не влияет.
Единственная мелкая проблемка - это бывает нужно правильно указать параметры запуска базы (вместо "платформа 8.2" указать "платформа 8.3")

----------


## Александр2108

Тогда ещё будет один вопрос. Если к базам подключен документооборот это как нибудь влияет на процедуру обновления.

----------


## avm3110

> Если к базам подключен документооборот


(задумчиво) Даже не решаюсь уточнить "а каким боком подключен"? Если левым - не мешает, ну а если правым то тогда однозначно не мешает.

----------


## Александр2108

Опять та же история. Подскажите что делать. Два обновления встало, третье не хочет.

----------


## Александр2108

Как обновить конфигурацию, что бы остались все объекты созданные в основной конфигурации

----------


## avm3110

> что бы остались все объекты созданные в основной конфигурации


При операции "Сравнить и объединить" есть возможность задания приоритета - "приоритет у основной конфигурации" или "приоритет из файла"

ПыСы. Если апаетесь, то приоритет обязательно должен быть "Из файла"

----------


## Александр2108

Просто я как понял в конфигурацию были внесены изменения до меня и мне надо что бы они остались.

---------- Post added at 09:44 ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 ----------

Он и сравнивает и опять это окошечко выдает.

----------


## avm3110

> и опять это окошечко выдает.


Если перед этим прошло 2 обновления нормально, то нужно смотреть "что мешает" апнуться на этот раз.

ПыСы Вы работаете в Мск?

----------


## Александр2108

Нет в Сибири

----------


## avm3110

> Нет в Сибири


Залейте на файлобменник dt-шник и то cfu на которое апаетесь и пришлите ссылку в личку

----------

Александр2108 (07.10.2015)

----------


## Александр2108

Сейчас ещё раз попробую обновить. Если не получится то залью.

----------


## Семен2014

и мне ссылку если не сложно) тоже интересно)

----------


## avm3110

> и мне ссылку если не сложно) тоже интересно)


Да там "нет ничего интересного :blush:" - обычный косяк снятия с поддержки и в результате 1Ска при апе задвоила формы с одинаковыми именами.

----------

Александр2108 (07.10.2015)

----------


## Семен2014

Мне интересно как он проскакивает момент со снятием галочек) и просто для общего развития.

----------


## avm3110

> как он проскакивает момент со снятием галочек


Так там с "галочками" и проскакивать нечего. Он просто не показал диагностики из окна сообщений.
а так (повторюсь) у него просто две формы вместо того чтобы правильно сопоставится и "апнуться" - тупо задвоились. Вот при сохранении конфы и шла диагностик о задвоении метаданных

----------


## myasnik8352

> Здесь Дистрибутив обновления для перехода с базовой для  версия 2.0.55.7
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2bTj/TFGPFgYDw


Перезалейте пжл этот дистрибутив этой версии обновления с базовой на проф, ссылка уже не работает, найти больше нигде не могу.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Перезалейте пжл этот дистрибутив этой версии обновления с базовой на проф, ссылка уже не работает, найти больше нигде не могу.


Держи
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AHSA/q8cp5qWDs

----------

myasnik8352 (02.03.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------

